# Dispicable Judo Coach



## matt.m (Jun 7, 2009)

http://cbs5.com/local/livermore.judo.coach.2.1022865.html

Disgusting, just disgusting.


----------



## Tez3 (Jun 7, 2009)

*If *true it's disgusting, a man is innocent until proven guilty yet he is named while the victim is given anonymity. If it turns out it was a false allegation, people will _still_ know his name while the accuser is _still _anonymous. I'll wait for more info and proof.


----------



## terryl965 (Jun 7, 2009)

Absolutely disgusting


----------

